# Warren County Property looking for 2 members



## gpigate (May 19, 2006)

We have  600 acres in Warren county outside of Warrenton.  It is a family run operation, my father, brother and I.  Plenty of deer on the property.  There is also a 2 acre pond.  We are looking for family oriented hunters or other responsible individuals.  

We have a campsite with power hookups and possibly water.  We normally have 2-3 campers there during the hunting season and then pull them out for offseason.

If you are intersted please contact me.  Dues in the 500-600$ range

email = gpigate@hotmail.com
AOL Instant Messenger= gpigate

Thanks

Greg Pigate


----------



## huntfish (May 19, 2006)

I'm interested but how many members are you looking for the club?


----------



## gpigate (May 21, 2006)

Currently 4 members .  We are looking for 2 more members for a total of 6


----------



## gpigate (May 23, 2006)

We are trying to keep the number of members relatively small that is why we are only taking 2 more  members.


----------



## gpigate (Jun 3, 2006)

We are still looking for 2 more members.  We are planning another working weekend late june early july.  We would love to show someone the property at that time.  Plat available if you are interested.  Just email me or respond here.

Thanks

Greg


----------



## gpigate (Jun 8, 2006)

bump


----------



## Headshot17 (Jun 8, 2006)

how much are dues?


----------



## gpigate (Jun 9, 2006)

500$


----------



## greywolf (Jun 9, 2006)

hey, ive been hunting on a club in jefferson county for 4 seasons and would be intrested in looking at the property.   dont drink,  and hunting is my only hobbie, i have 5 children but only 3 would be hunting with me, so i need to know if that is allowed first, but would like to see property if answer is yes.   thanks grey wolf and cubs.


----------



## gpigate (Jul 3, 2006)

we are still looking for 2 members


----------



## gpigate (Jul 12, 2006)

bump


----------



## yellowhammer (Jul 13, 2006)

May be interested if my wife is welcome to hunt and camp.Would that be two dues or one?Are there other wives that camp?You may call me-770-891-5569 or pm;however,my computer is down and I have to go to the library to see Woody`s.


----------



## gpigate (Jul 13, 2006)

I will give you a call tomorrow 7/14 around lunch.  We can talk about the dues.  Other wives do come, none hunt though.


----------



## gpigate (Jul 18, 2006)

bump


----------



## gpigate (Jul 18, 2006)

will be cutting in some additional fall plots this coming weekend.  get in touch with me if you would like to see the land and are interested.


----------



## gpigate (Jul 20, 2006)

looks like we just lost a member so we are now trying to fill 3 spots.


----------



## dale (Jul 21, 2006)

Not sure where warren co is . but email me my brother and i are looking, both mature hunters 40s plus How far from Gainesville or athens area. still hunters , just want to hunt and spend time together,


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jul 21, 2006)

*Warren co*

ttt for the weekend      enjoyed talking  w/ Tim last nite , 
    for more info call Tim  770-942-5714
    good luck     w/t   
  ps  don't forget this club  has power for the camper's


----------



## gpigate (Jul 21, 2006)

Dale, just sent you an email.

Thanks Walkie.  Had to think real hard who you were, saw my brothers phone number and got interested   So I gave him a call and he explained.

We do have power for campers. about a 2acre pond. right at 600ac. Is a family oriented club.  dues are 500$ for the year.

We are headed up/over/down tomorrow to work on some trails and clear some areas for fall plots. If you would like to see the property this would be a great time.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jul 24, 2006)

*club*

no problem  gpigate  ,   sounds like you guy have it going down there,  I've already spend my money this year for a second club close to home ,  the gon need to run their  ad's 
 ( hunter special)    in May- June  , and we would all have more time , to find clubs and fill them also ,    July is just too late for most people that are looking to change clubs  ////
 they should have 1/2 a page that is free for clubs and hunters looking   Jan - June,   it would be nice to look at a club in Feb - MAR  before it goes green ////////
 GOOD LUCK    w/t


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jul 26, 2006)

*club*

ttt


----------



## Tinman44 (Jul 26, 2006)

*I'd like to see the property*

I would like to see the property. Myself and my two friends are very interested. We are all family oriented and are looking for a quality place to hunt with responsible hunters. Please give me a call at 770-601-5152 to schedule a time to get together.  
Tony


----------



## gpigate (Aug 1, 2006)

headed down again this weekend to do more work.  showing property to 2 people.  if others are interested send me a PM


----------



## dale (Aug 3, 2006)

brother and I are looking for a place in that area would be very interested to see it. Both of us are 44 yrs plus, just want a club thats fair to everyone and enjoy good company.reach me at 678 -343-1649


----------



## gpigate (Aug 3, 2006)

dale said:
			
		

> brother and I are looking for a place in that area would be very interested to see it. Both of us are 44 yrs plus, just want a club thats fair to everyone and enjoy good company.reach me at 678 -343-1649



Dale, just sent you a PM with phone number.


----------



## gpigate (Aug 8, 2006)

Still looking for 2-3 more members.  If interested let me know.


----------



## gpigate (Aug 9, 2006)

bump


----------



## gpigate (Aug 12, 2006)

bump


----------



## gpigate (Aug 15, 2006)

bump


----------



## gpigate (Aug 21, 2006)

we filled one spot this weekend.  We are looking for up to 2 more.  If you are interested or have questions please contact me.


----------



## gpigate (Aug 29, 2006)

still need 2.  will be planting the fall plots this weekend if anyone wants to see the property


----------



## gpigate (Sep 13, 2006)

only 1 spot left.


----------



## gpigate (Oct 2, 2006)

we have filled all of our spots.  good luck to everyone this year.


----------

